# I still can't stop ANXIETY FACIAL SWEATING !



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Please suggest.

Should I increase my ROBINUL dosage?

XANAX doesn't help.
ATIVAN relaxes me for a meeting, and is very very strong.
Propanolol relaxes me, but doesn't target my 'sweat' nerves.

Been through this so long, so tired.. I just need it for work meetings and stuff like that.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Secure wipes.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Robinul doesn't help? You could try adding Remeron. It decreases body temperature and should dry you out. Also you could look up ionopheresis. Look for a machine that provides you with a mask. That's costly however. You could try Odaban which is an anti persperent. Hyoscyamine can help also.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry about your problem. I have axillary hyperhidrosis, which I take medications for. But you can always buy pads for your underarms if it gets too bad. Facial sweating though.. is difficult.

Is it humid where you live? Where I used to live I could sit outside and hardly sweat even though it's 95 degrees, for example. But where I live now, 5 hours south of there, I sweat just sitting outside. It sucks because I sweat like crazy at work when it is hot. It is so humid here.


----------



## JWadd (Sep 17, 2010)

You should try Sage tea (salvia officinalis only). You have to chill it and drink cold in order to inhibit excessive sweating. On the other hand, If you drink it hot, it will induce sweating :-/


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> Robinul doesn't help? You could try adding Remeron. It decreases body temperature and should dry you out. Also you could look up ionopheresis. Look for a machine that provides you with a mask. That's costly however. You could try Odaban which is an anti persperent. Hyoscyamine can help also.


Could you be more specific and explain?

Robinul helps, but when I'm anxious I panic and start to sweat.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

bazinga said:


> Sorry about your problem. I have axillary hyperhidrosis, which I take medications for. But you can always buy pads for your underarms if it gets too bad. Facial sweating though.. is difficult.
> 
> Is it humid where you live? Where I used to live I could sit outside and hardly sweat even though it's 95 degrees, for example. But where I live now, 5 hours south of there, I sweat just sitting outside. It sucks because I sweat like crazy at work when it is hot. It is so humid here.


I live in humid/hot area. I relate!

i have friends not sweating, even though they say its hot!.. thats the thing..


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Positive said:


> Could you be more specific and explain?
> 
> Robinul helps, but when I'm anxious I panic and start to sweat.


*Hyoscyamine* is used to control symptoms associated with disorders of the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. It works by decreasing the motion of the stomach and intestines and the secretion of stomach fluids, including acid So basically the hyoscyamine will decrease your bodily fluids, which includes sweating. I take it and it helps out. Maybe you can increase your dosage on the robinul if you are still sweating when you become anxious.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> *Hyoscyamine* is used to control symptoms associated with disorders of the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. It works by decreasing the motion of the stomach and intestines and the secretion of stomach fluids, including acid So basically the hyoscyamine will decrease your bodily fluids, which includes sweating. I take it and it helps out. Maybe you can increase your dosage on the robinul if you are still sweating when you become anxious.


That's similar to robinul.. I will double it up on a meeting and double on the xanax. Hope it works !


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I've tried up to 2MG of robinul. It has helped, but I felt like I wanted to sweat but didn't kind of thing.


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

positive .. dont waste time and money anymore .. because medications will never be effective to solve ur nervous facial sweating or anxiety sweating . i have suffered alot for years and just 2 weeks ago i found the correct cure .. mainly i sweat from my forehead and when i start sweating i get more nervous and sweat alot .. so just think of it if u r not sweating from ur forehead then u will nnot be nervous and u can manage it easily just like me .. i am going to tell u what i use stop forehead sweating . i use Driclor i apply it once at night and for for times (4days) my forhead never sweat .. it is completely dry .!! it feels like i want to sweat but when i check my forehead i feel it dry really dry .. after using it for 4 days continuously .. i stopped it for 5 days and i am still dry .. when i feel i sweat again i apply again at night and just like that..
for me i found driclor really lifesaver . i hope this will help u too .. all u need to reduce the sweating so u can easily shift ur thinking or ur consciousness to other things.. give it a try and see .. if it helps then i will be happy .. if not u still have options to try .. never give up .. notice that i live in Iraq and it is very hot here ..40 C .. 
good luck .


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

u should use cotton and apply carefully on ur forehead .. dont get close to ur eyes .. just be careful .. and i wanna add something else ,, this product was very gentle .. i did not feel itchy or burns just 3% which is nothing ..


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> Robinul doesn't help? You could try adding Remeron. It decreases body temperature and should dry you out. Also you could look up ionopheresis. Look for a machine that provides you with a mask. That's costly however. You could try Odaban which is an anti persperent. Hyoscyamine can help also.


Remeron has a lot of negative side effects so I wouldn't use it in an attempt (likely won't work anyway) to stop sweating. You may have a good old fashioned medical/skin issue if you are otherwise relexed on the Ativan and Propanolol. My suggestions is to see a dermatologist instead of trying more high powered SSRIs or MAOIs to stop sweating, which will just end up causing more problems than they solve.

Good luck.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Propranolol is odd in that when I took it prior to a situation it didn't really do that much for me. It only started working well for me when I started taking it twice a day regardless of any situation. Try taking it daily twice a day for a week and see if it helps. If not, then no loss since propranolol is dirt cheap. Man it is one of the cheapest meds I've tried. 

Also note that you probably want something like 80mg to really see results.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Propranolol is odd in that when I took it prior to a situation it didn't really do that much for me. It only started working well for me when I started taking it twice a day regardless of any situation. Try taking it daily twice a day for a week and see if it helps. If not, then no loss since propranolol is dirt cheap. Man it is one of the cheapest meds I've tried.
> 
> Also note that you probably want something like 80mg to really see results.


Interesting....I tried it but didn't do anything for me either but maybe I should have been taking it more often. My concern is once you get to a specific level, it breaks the blood/brain barrier which is not good. I asked my doc about getting back on Propranolol and he said if I already tried it and it didn't work, why waste time doing it again. He is the type that doesn't want to see his clients suffer so once we realized that a fairly low dose of benzos worked really well, he told me to just go with that.


----------

